# Knives



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I use the best fish hooks I can buy and make sure they are honed to a needle sharp point. My woodworking tools are all high quality tool steel or carbide and I keep all of them razor sharp. So why, oh why am I still using these cheap kitchen knives left over from my college bachelor days? Can you all recommend a good high quality brand of kitchen knives that will hold an edge and last me as long as they ought to? Thanks!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

The best thing I can is learn to sharpen what you have. I will not pay$80+ for a knife that I cannot put an edge. Get one of those cheap "oyster" knives and play with that. Took me ten years with someone showing me. LOL


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Henckel's and Wusthof Trident are the gold standards.Expensive too.Forschner/Victorinox is less money.For a decent bargain set some people swear by Chicago Cutlery.Lamson also makes very nice knives.Try to find some reviews and pricing and go from there.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Chicago Cutlery makes very good knives ... I have several


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

Someone gave me a Kai USA Shun steel knife for my birthday one year and now I own a set. They are by far the sharpest knives I have ever used and have a 2000 year old reputation for durability (no joke this company used to make samurai swords and now owns the US company Kershaw). I have had one for close to 4 years and have never had to sharpen it. The only caveat is that they have to be hand washed (really all knives should be). Expensive for the set but well worth it if you use them. 

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=311&brand=shun


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Three suggestions:

1. Old Hickory...made in USA. Not stainless, so you have to sharpen them more often, but it doesn't take long to do.
2. Faberware Pro Series FORGED knives. Don't get the cheaper "stamped" blades. Most of the good forged knives will have a metal "bolster".
3. Get the ceramic knives from Harbor Freight.

I have all three above, as well as Henkel, Wusthoff, etc. and I love them all!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Old Hickory is a heckva knife ... not the prettiest knife in the drawer ... but they'll last forever and just needs touched up now and again


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I LOVE my...*

...8" Forschner (subsidiary of Victorinox) chef's knife with the fibrox handle (dishwasher safe), which is a Test Kitchen Best Buy, and my Oxo GoodGrips Santoku. Both readily take an edge and hold it!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Not a brand, but...*

...the steel of the blade matters a lot.

Stainless knives are pretty but they cannot be sharpened as well as high carbon steel.

Get a good sharpener like a Lansky and you're all set.

Sure, carbon steel requires more care and food will discolor it, but these are tools, not decorations, right?

Nothing else takes an edge like good high carbon steel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yup that's why I like those old hickory knives


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Love my old hickory knives. Just like me, they look old and worn out but still do a nice job!
Rick


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dexter/Russell... good steel, sharpen easily, and about 1/2 rust resistant... I buy them from the local fishery supply house at a significant savings over anywhere else... they make about any type of blade you'll ever need... Chicago Cutlery and Old Hickory are also excellent blades for the money...

whatever brand you buy either get a good sharpening system, or LEARN to sharpen yourself... a sharp knife is a lot safer then a dull POS...


----------

